# Sanford Stadium help?



## rhbama3 (Aug 16, 2012)

Can one of you Dawgs that attend games often tell me how many rows of seats( vertically) are in a section of 326-337 at the stadium? I know the seats will probably be bad, but i just don't want to be in the very last row in the top of the stadium. 
My daughter is in the flag and rifle corp of GSU and i've been told we are attending the game in Athens this year.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2012)

Here you go. http://www.georgiadogs.com/facilities/sanford-stadium-seating-diagram.html


----------



## chadair (Aug 16, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Can one of you Dawgs that attend games often tell me how many rows of seats( vertically) are in a section of 326-337 at the stadium? I know the seats will probably be bad, but i just don't want to be in the very last row in the top of the stadium.
> My daughter is in the flag and rifle corp of GSU and i've been told we are attending the game in Athens this year.


I believe thats REAL close to where I sit. we r the front row of the balcony. it's either 326 or 327


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 16, 2012)

I know nothing about the seating at Sanford, but congratulations to your daughter on the position!


----------



## flowingwell (Aug 16, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Can one of you Dawgs that attend games often tell me how many rows of seats( vertically) are in a section of 326-337 at the stadium? I know the seats will probably be bad, but i just don't want to be in the very last row in the top of the stadium.
> My daughter is in the flag and rifle corp of GSU and i've been told we are attending the game in Athens this year.



If you wait until closer to the game, I guarantee there will be lots of good seats available for that game.  You will probably pay no more than face value and have your pick of seat selection buying from UGA fans in Athens.  Just my two cents. Awesome to be able to enjoy a ball game and  cheer on your kid!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 16, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Here you go. http://www.georgiadogs.com/facilities/sanford-stadium-seating-diagram.html


Appreciate it, BC. I was hoping to find a little more detailed map. 


flowingwell said:


> If you wait until closer to the game, I guarantee there will be lots of good seats available for that game.  You will probably pay no more than face value and have your pick of seat selection buying from UGA fans in Athens.  Just my two cents. Awesome to be able to enjoy a ball game and  cheer on your kid!



Thats what i'd like to do, but the wifey is wanting to get the tickets asap. I'm sure the snakes in her head convinced her. Sometimes you just have to nod your head and keep your mouth shut.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 17, 2012)

wait on tickets until you are close to stadium...they will be everywhere.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 17, 2012)

westcobbdog said:


> wait on tickets until you are close to stadium...they will be everywhere.



This^^^^ there will be tickets available and if you pay attention to the sections you should be able to find some down in the visiting section.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 17, 2012)

StubHub is your friend.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 17, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> StubHub is your friend.



Forget that noise..... buy them on the bridge before the game. It'll be much much cheaper.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 17, 2012)

Unicoidawg said:


> Forget that noise..... buy them on the bridge before the game. It'll be much much cheaper.



Yep!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 17, 2012)

Unicoidawg said:


> Forget that noise..... buy them on the bridge before the game. It'll be much much cheaper.



I just like to have my tickets in my hand before I drive 2 and a half hours to Tally.


----------

